# Bromance



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I finally know what a bromance feels like! I met this guy online, we emailed and texted a bit then today we finally meet up. This guy is amazing, he's just like me in pretty much every way possible from his personality, to his upbringing, to his current life. it's eery how similar we are. 

We both have 5 year olds. We are both the same age. Both have exes who cheated on us in the same manner. We both have self esteem issues. Were both in the middle of career changes. We both are very sensitive. We both came from abusive families. Both of us are loners. We both have SA. Haha he just texted me saying he's glad he showed up and and agrees we could be twins. 

It seems too good to be true, he is a really good looking dude so I'm surprised he has all the same issues I do. He's talking about wanting to push each other to get ourselves out of our comfort zone. We are gonna work on cars, take kickboxing, learn to play the piano, go snowboarding and maybe go quading. 

I never really had a close friend, I hope I'm not getting my hopes up too much but wow I cant believe the connection.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn, that's a cool story. You're a lucky guy. Hope everything continues to look up for you.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

That is so great! Just reading it makes me feel happy. Good luck with those plans. They sound awesome, and fantastic for your confidence.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Damn, that's a cool story. You're a lucky guy. Hope everything continues to look up for you.


Thanks man! I still can't believe my luck. When I first saw him I was thinking he's way too cool to understand what it's like to be a loner. I couldn't believe how a guy like him didn't have millions of friends and girls hanging off him. Then he started talking and it was like he was reading my mind and telling my life story.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> That is so great! Just reading it makes me feel happy. Good luck with those plans. They sound awesome, and fantastic for your confidence.


Thanks! I just hope I'm not getting too excited just to get hurt. But I really like the guy, you know he actually reminds me of Chris Diaz from the show rookie blue, in both his looks and personality.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats  I'm so happy for you. It sounds really wonderful


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

FTFADIA said:


> I think I finally know what a bromance feels like! I met this guy online, we emailed and texted a bit then today we finally meet up. This guy is amazing, he's just like me in pretty much every way possible from his personality, to his upbringing, to his current life. it's eery how similar we are.
> 
> We both have 5 year olds. We are both the same age. Both have exes who cheated on us in the same manner. We both have self esteem issues. Were both in the middle of career changes. We both are very sensitive. We both came from abusive families. Both of us are loners. We both have SA. Haha he just texted me saying he's glad he showed up and and agrees we could be twins.
> 
> ...


I read this with a huge smile on my face,I'm happy for you.. like really happy. Hope everything turns out for the best. Good luck!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

What a guy


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I wish i had someone i could connect to.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

congrats dude! Sounds like you found a true friend! :yes (Which is very rare i might add)


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

what would u call a girl bromance?? just curious


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

jaymusic1992 said:


> what would u call a girl bromance?? just curious


HOEMANCE! obv!

jkjk =P

But OP, that sounds awesome dude. The difference between having no friends, and having 1 friend can change your life.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Great story, bro.  I've always wanted a bromance, haha. I think guys are much easier to get along with and have a laugh with. They're much more laid back than girls, too.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Obligatory bromance song!

7hjdC8-jbw


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

somemvp said:


> jaymusic1992 said:
> 
> 
> > what would u call a girl bromance?? just curious
> ...


 I have no idea what a female bromance is but hoemance lol.

We'll see how having a friend changes my life. That night my new friend said something that could have come from my very soul. "All I want is one friend, I don't need a lot, but one person who truly understands me and if I find that then I could be content even happy with my life."

We got plans to hang out again on Wednesday so hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cool! 

Best of luck to you! :yes


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome! That's so inspiring


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

A bromance would be something I wish I would have like FTFADIA's story. I'm not looking for serious relationships cuz I know I'm not ready to have a girlfriend yet, since I've seen enough bad relationships already.


----------

